# Printer prints empty pages

## brainwash

Hi there,

I hope I put this in the correct forum. Recently, my Brother HL-2030 has stopped working. Instead of printing a single pdf page as espected, it starts to print blank pages until the paper tray is empty. My cups error_log looks like this:

```

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:39 +0200] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:39 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:39 +0200] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 35 types, 39 filters...

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:39 +0200] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:39 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:39 +0200] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:39 +0200] Listening to ::1:631 on fd 4...

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:39 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 6...

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:39 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 7...

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:39 +0200] Resuming new connection processing...

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:59 +0200] [Job ???] Request file type is application/postscript.

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:59 +0200] [Job 371] Adding start banner page "none".

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:59 +0200] Saving subscriptions.conf...

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:59 +0200] [Job 371] Adding end banner page "none".

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:59 +0200] [Job 371] File of type application/postscript queued by "root".

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:59 +0200] [Job 371] Queued on "HL-2030-series" by "root".

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:59 +0200] Saving subscriptions.conf...

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:59 +0200] [Job 371] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 5294)

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:59 +0200] [Job 371] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 5295)

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:59 +0200] [Job 371] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 5296)

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:59 +0200] Saving subscriptions.conf...

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:59 +0200] Saving subscriptions.conf...

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:59 +0200] Saving subscriptions.conf...

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:59 +0200] Saving subscriptions.conf...

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:59 +0200] Saving subscriptions.conf...

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:59 +0200] Saving subscriptions.conf...

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:59 +0200] [Job 371] Completed successfully.

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:59 +0200] Saving subscriptions.conf...

I [19/Apr/2010:20:34:59 +0200] Saving subscriptions.conf...

```

Any ideas what could be wrong here?

----------

## kipibenkipod

Is it just when printing PDF?

----------

## brainwash

No, this also happens when I press "Print test page" in the kde printer setup or in the cups web interface.

----------

## kipibenkipod

Did you try to install it again?

Delete the printer and add it again in CUPS.

Do you see in the list of drivers more then one driver for the printer?

Here they write to choose HL-2060 printer.

Also read the openprinting.org page for the printer again:

http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Brother/Brother-HL-2030

Regards,

Kfir

----------

## brainwash

Yes, I tried to reinstall it. I use the 2060 driver. Doesn't work  :Sad: 

The printer has worked before...

----------

## kipibenkipod

Are you able to press a test button on the printer in order to print some tests?

I wonder if the pages will come out blank?!

Kfir

----------

## brainwash

Yep, printing a test page using the Go button works. So it is most probably a software problem...

Are there any log files were I can look for hints as to what is the problem except error_log? That one doesn't tell me a lot of interesting information...

----------

